# Bottle fee lambs not wanting to wean



## Coolbreeze89 (Feb 2, 2020)

I’ve read previous posts about weaning, so here was my plan:
My 5 week old barbado ewe triplets love their bottles!  They were taking about 30oz per day (12, 6, 12 - they just ate less at lunch. Go figure). So, a few days ago I dropped the midday bottle. They drink water from the bowl, I’ve seen them taste hay and taste their Sheep pellets, but they really don’t eat anything. They love their sheep minerals, though. I’ve cut some branches and they‘ll nibble the leaves, but nothing significant. I’ve tried penning them up midday with their hay/feed...nope. I might even have drizzled a little molasses on their pellets today...a little interest, then walked away. Sigh. I don’t have older sheep to teach them.  I take them to their hay feeder a few times through the day to remind them where it is. My goat does are all a bit defensive right now with their 2-week old babies, so they’re separated from the sheep and can’t “role-model” eating.

Anything else I should do? I weighed them yesterday so I can monitor that there’s no loss (they’ve gained nicely since I got them!).  They’re active and happy (and LOVING!).


----------

